# "Need to install driver software on your Kindle"



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I want to sideload some books onto my Kindle Fire, but when I plug in my Kindle Fire via USB to my laptop, I get a message that says "Windows needs to install driver software for your Kindle" then when I click on Locate and Install Driver Software, eventually I get a message that it can't find it. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

This is an automatic Windows message whenever a hardware device that is not recognized by Windows is detected. Ignore the message (close the box) and go about your business. There is no driver. You are using the Kindle as a storage device only when connected to your computer and that doesn't require any driver not already included with Windows.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I had the same thing happen.   You have to plug your kindle Fire into the USB and then finger swipe the yellow bar to wake up your kindle and then you won't get the driver error message.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you so much!  Who knew it would be something so simple?  My Fire was asleep and locked.  Once I woke it up and unlocked it, there it is!


----------

